# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Các Chuyến Bay Từ Hà Nội Đi TP Hồ Chí Minh - Cac Chuyen Bay

## hangnt

*Chuyến bay từ Hà Nội tới TP Hồ Chí Minh*

*Có 15 chuyến bay mỗi ngày trên Vietnam Airlines từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Hồ Chí Minh:*


Thời gian và lịch trình các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi. Vui lòng tra cứu ngày tháng cụ thể cho mối chuyến bay.

Giá vé một chiều cho chuyến bay hạng thường từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Hồ Chí Minh trên Vietnam Airlines là 2,044,000 VND (hay ~$118 USD) và 3,830,000 VND (hay ~$199 USD) cho các chuyến bay hạng nhất. 


*Có tất cả 12 chuyến bay một ngày trên Pacific Airlines từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Hồ Chí Minh:*


Thời gian và lịch trình các chuyến bay có thể thay đổi. Vui lòng tra cứu ngày tháng cụ thể cho mối chuyến bay.

Giá vé một chiều cho chuyến bay hạng thường từ Hà Nội tới thành phố Hồ Chí Minh trên JetStar Pacific Airlines là 1,408,000 VND (hay ~$88 USD).

Có thể có các vé khuyến mãi do đặt trước (7, 14 và 30 ngày) hay các chuyến bay về khuya (sau 9h đêm) , mặc dầu có các hạn chế trong việc thay đổi loại vé này

----------

